

Rule 34, Meet Kafka: GCHQ's video snooping and its implications - cstross
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2014/02/rule-34-meet-kafka.html

======
giantrobothead
Somewhere in all of this, I suspect a Laundryverse story lurks...

